# Minigame - Roulette



## hace_xxx (30. Aug 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Neueinsteiger und möchte zur Übung ein Mini-Game programmieren. Es soll ein Roulette werden, weshalb ich zubeginn die grundlegenden Funktionen programmieren werde.

Vorerst soll sich der Benutzer auf die Farbe rot oder schwarz festlegen.
Die Farbe aus einem String Array (rot & schwarz) per Zufall ausgespielt werden.

*Mein Problem:*
Obwohl die Bedingung bei rot true ist --> if (Eingabe.equals(Spin)) <--
ist die Ausgabe: "Du hast nicht gewonnen", jedoch sollte: "Du hast gewonnen" erscheinen.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus, nachfolgend der code:

package roulette;
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.util.Random;


public class Roulette {


    public static void main(String[] args) {


    Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
    Random  r = new Random();

    String Eingabe = s.next();

    String[] Farbe = {"schwarz", "rot"};


    int Spin = r.nextInt(Farbe.length);

    System.out.println("Es ist: " +Farbe [Spin]);
    new Integer(Spin).toString(Spin);

    if (Eingabe.equals(Spin))

    {

    System.out.println("Du hast gewonnen");

    }
      else{

        System.out.println("Du hast nicht gewonnen");
    }


----------



## Robat (30. Aug 2018)

Du vergleichst einen String `Eingabe` mit einer Zahl (int) `Spin`. Sicher, dass das gewollt ist?


----------



## hace_xxx (30. Aug 2018)

Danke für Antwort! 

Ich habe mir erhofft, das Problem mit: "new Integer(Spin).toString(Spin);" in denGriff zu bekommen.
Scheint wohl doch nicht zu funktionieren...  hmm!


----------



## Xyz1 (30. Aug 2018)

Schonmal was von Code Tags gehört? 
Mit 0/00, oder nicht?


----------



## Javinner (30. Aug 2018)

Bitte den Code in Code-Tabs setzen [code=Java]Dein Code[/code]
Schau dir das hier an und spiele damit etwas. Erweitere es um eine Ausgabe aller Möglichkeiten in der Konsole bei jeder Eingabe.

```
/**
*
* @author Javinner
*/
public class Roulette
{

    public final static String RED = "red";
    public final static String BLACK = "black";
    public final static String[] TABLE =
    {
        RED,
        BLACK
    };

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
        Random random = new Random();

        boolean game_over = false;
        while (!game_over)
        {
            //Deine Erweiterung
            String input = scanner.nextLine();
            String bank = TABLE[random.nextInt(TABLE.length)];
            System.out.println(input.equalsIgnoreCase(bank) ? "Du hast gewonnen" : "Du hast verloren");
            game_over = input.equalsIgnoreCase(bank);
        }
    }

}
```


----------



## Robat (30. Aug 2018)

Du benutzt `Farbe [Spin]` doch sogar schon .. benutz es doch auch zum Vergleichen ..


----------



## hace_xxx (30. Aug 2018)

@Javinner & @Robat: Super, bringt mich erstmal weiter, dank euch.


----------



## Bontik (2. Sep 2018)

Wie weit bist du denn eigentlich damit?


----------

